# 1998 ford ranger



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

meaning, you have them, but they quit working? suddenly? any signs before it happened? any "last jobs"? lightening? battery changes?


----------



## Joe Casey (Mar 13, 2011)

well we lost tail lights and the fuse was blown under the hood. then one of the fuses in the panel wasnt making contact so we had to take all the fuses out and reoair the contact. the battery was replaced as well, After we replaced the battery it wouldnt start and the 25 amp fuse was blown. it runs now, we have tail and dash lights but no instruments.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

so you have a loose wire somewhere after that job. pretty obvious. you need electrical diagram and chase it down now. or, be lucky, get to them again, and maybe it's right in you face one. knowing gremlins that live in the wires, slim to none chance.
a wire could have been torn also, or ripped out. sounds like a lot of messing under the dash was done. just make sure you have battery absolutely disconnected, or you may fry something else.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if you're an "enthusiast" as you'd probably already be a member of a Ranger forum and therefore more likely to have posted your question there than here, but from one Ranger owner to another, I suggest signing up here: http://therangerstation.com/forums/

Ask any question and you _will_ get your specific answer.


----------



## MatthewTL (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like you need a cluster. Might want to take it out and check to see if your getting power to it. If you get a new cluster from a junk yard.


----------

